# Need to rebuild LGB 2117D



## 86 Bronco (Aug 3, 2008)

I am new here and have been given a challenge. I need to rebuild the train engine that runs along the ceiling in my father-in-laws restaraunt. It is an LGB 2117D...when you turn it on it tries to lurch forward and will run for a second if you give it a little push. I'm guessing the motor or motor brushes need to be replaced? So what is the best way for me to tear this thing apart to get to the goods? Is there an exploded view of the engine online anywhere? How hard could this be? 

If I mess this thing up, my kids willnever forgive me. 

Thanks


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

TRY THIS FOR THE 2017d 

http://www.gartenbahn.at/g_spur/downloads/downloadarchiv/lgb/eplosionsz/2017D-1.PDF 

Getting the parts is another matter. 

Usually these engines fail due to contact issues with the pick up shoes and wheel brushes, as well as stripped plastic gears. 
If a gear strips, the engine jumps/stalls, may run in only one direction.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Dan hit the proverbial nail on the head. However, it may be more prudent to look on Ebay, at this point, for a similar loco.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

The best answer is Dan's. Get a replacement. 
Parts are not available for the this unit. Or at best, hard to come by. 
I repair the LGB locos for restaurants also. Your ailment has lots of causes, from gears to oblong axle holes thru the motor block. You should see all the worn out motor block housings in my junk box from these restaurant/gift shop locos. Worn out driver rods, stripped gears, etc. 
jb


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i agree on buying an entire 2 motor replacement 2017 or 2015-the parts added up even when they werent in short supply 
and ive noticed that sometimes its not as stragihtforwad as replacing a worn out gear or such-as noted theres other wear that also interferes even after youve bought 'all the parts' you thought you need 
but 

isnt this,the 2117, the maroon version? (or is that the 2217??) , if it is maroon, it is sorta 'unique' ( i have one and love it despite the fruit color) 


you may wish to simply buy another and then replace both motor blocks entirely 


-but i agree, buy an entire loco and tender, in great condition 


a few of the cosmetic parts for a 2015 -(the black euro version) will differ from the green or maroon US 'western versions' a bit (the smoke stack and pilot, front lamp) will be a different style and or color-but can be swapped 

FYI the later versions of these engines-guessing about 1998 and later, did not have the wheels attached by screws to the axels- 

AND the latest (last) version does not have a motorized tender!!!!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Also, to add to Steve's post, the Later ones with the plastic siderods and the funky straight link reverse don't seem to pull quite as wel as the older units...if you are just pulling 2 cars it won't matter, but if you are trying to drag 5 or 6 on R-1 curves it does.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

"FYI the later versions of these engines-guessing about 1998 and later, did not have the wheels attached by screws to the axels- " 

I have repaired the older version motor blocks, and it can be rather tricky./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 08/05/2008 6:24 PM
Also, to add to Steve's post, the Later ones with the plastic siderods and the funky straight link reverse don't seem to pull quite as wel as the older units...if you are just pulling 2 cars it won't matter, but if you are trying to drag 5 or 6 on R-1 curves it does.




I had the Euro two motored version for a time, and didn't notice the difference in pulling power. That's not to say I disagree, I just didn.t notice it.


----------

